# أهمية تغيير زيت محرك السيارة.



## م شريفة (18 فبراير 2008)

زيت المحرك وأهمية تغييرة  


يشمل تغيير الزيت والفلتر علي إفراغ زيت الموتور القديم واستبداله بزيت جديد بالإضافة إلى استبدال الفلتر بآخر جديد في نفس الوقت . يعتبر تغيير زيت السيارة من أهم الأشياء التي يجب أن تعمل للمحافظة على سيارتك، مع ذلك هنالك خلاف كبير على متى يصبح زيت السيارة قديما ومتى يجب تغييره بزيت جديد، وهناك عدة عوامل تؤثر على ذلك منها الكيفية التي تقود بها سيارتك وعمر الماكينة وحالتها والبيئة التي تقود فيها سيارتك بالإضافة إلى التوقف ومتابعة السير مقابل القيادة على الطرق السريعة .تقترح كتيبات التشغيل تغيير الزيت من (4800) كلم إلى (16000 ) كلم. ولكن من الأفضل تغيير زيت سيارتك ما بين (3000 إلى 5000) كم، في فصل الصيف، ويمكن في الشتاء التغيير كل 6000كم، ونحن ننصحك بهذا نتيجة للظروف المناخية الحارة في المملكة العربية السعودية بشكل خاص ودول الخليج بشكل عام. 

أسباب تغيير الزيت بشكل مبكر : :81: 


إذا كنت تقود سيارتك بسرعة عالية
إذا كنت تعيش في جو شديد الحرارة أو شديد البرودة
إذا كنت تقود سيارتك على طرق غير معبدة
إذا كانت ماكينة سيارتك قديمة تستهلك الزيت
إذا كنت تحمل سيارتك بأحمال زائدة

لماذا يجب عليك تغيير الزيت ؟ :4: 
تتغير تركيبة الزيوت بفعل الحرارة ويصبح الزيت أقل لزوجة مما يزيد الاحتكاك ويؤدي ذلك الى تآكل أجزاء الماكينة بفعل الاحتكاك وتستهلك
يحتوي الزيت على بعض المواد التي تعمل على تجديد الأحماض ، وبطول الوقت تستهلك هذه المواد ويزول أثرها .
أخيرا يمتص الزيت الماء والغبار والغازات الناتجة عن الاحتراق . ولكن بطول المدة يتشبع الزيت بهذه المواد ولا يستطيع امتصاصها فتتعلق هذه المواد بالماكينة وقد تسبب الصدأ في الماكينة

ماذا يحدث إذا لم أغير زيت المحرك ؟  
سوف لن تعيش ماكينة سيارتك العمر الذي يفترض أن تعيشه فالزيت يقوم بعدة وظائف هامة ، والزيت النظيف يؤدي تلك الوظائف بطريقة أفضل من الزيت المتسخ وعموما تغيير الزيت رخيص ويحمي سيارتك من مخاطر كبيرة

هل أستطيع القيام بذلك بنفسي ؟ :79: 
بالطبع بإمكانك ذلك
فقط تحتاج إلي زيت يكفي لسيارتك وفلتر جديد وعدد من العدة اليدوية التي تتناسب مع سيارتك وبعض الملابس التي لا تخطط لأن تلبسها آخر الأسبوع.

هل تتطلب سيارتك بعض الإصلاحات بين فترات تغيير الزيت ؟ :10: 
نعم فأنك تحتاج إلي معرفة مستوى الزيت كل بضع مئات من الكيلومترات.

ولمعرفة مستوى الزيت، أوقف سيارتك علي سطح مستوي ثم أخرج مقياس الزيت ونظفه جيدا ثم أعده إلى مكانه . أخرجه مرة أخرى وتأكد من مستوى الزيت . يجب أن يكون الزيت في مستوى FULL وإذا كان الزيت أقل من هذه العلامة فعليك إضافة زيت حتى يصل إلى العلامة كن حريصا في هذه الحالة ، فالزيت البارد ينساب ببط وقد لا يعكس معيار الزيت مباشرة المستوى الحقيقي للزيت الذي أضفته . ولذلك عليك تقدير الكمية آلتي يجب إضافتها بناء على القراءة الأولى علي معيار الزيت ، ومن الأفضل إعادة قراءة مستوى الزيت في اليوم الذي أضفت فيه الزيت أو في اليوم التالي لتتأكد من أنه على علامة FULL

تحذير ::19: 

كن حريصا، ولا تملأ الماكينة بالزيت أكثر من اللازم لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى زيادة الزيت وإلي اتصال عمود الكرنك بالزيت ونظرا لأن عمود الكرنك يدور بسرعة عدة آلاف من الدورات في الدقيقة فإنه يتسبب في هذه الحالة في رج الزيت ويصبح كالحليب المغلي الذي تعلوه رغوة
ولذلك يعتبر ذلك ضارا لأن هذه الرغوة تنساب إلى أجزاء الماكينة ويكون تأثيرها كفعل المادة المشحمة بدلا أن تكون زيت يسهل عملية دوران المحرك، ونتيجة لذلك تتآكل كل أجزاء الماكينة
وللمعلومية، إذا كان مستوى الزيت منخفضا بإمكانك إضافة أي نوع من الزيت ويستحسن إضافة نفس الزيت . وإذا كان زيت سيارتك ينقص دائما فمن الأفضل الذهاب إلي الورشة فقد يكون السبب تسرب الزيت أو احتراقه وعند بلوغ الماكينة عمرا معينا تبدأ تحرق الزيت ، وفي هذه الحالة يجب عليك معايرة الزيت من وقت لأخر وإلا سوف تحترق الماكينة وتذوب أجزاؤها بفعل الحرارة :1:


----------



## ehab-j (18 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر على هذه المعلومات و يسلمو


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (19 فبراير 2008)




----------



## مهندس إنتاج (19 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر يالغالي ..


----------



## م.أنس اسكندراني (19 فبراير 2008)

usefull information >>>> thank you very much


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (19 فبراير 2008)

*سؤال*

ماذا عن وضعية زيت السيارات في البلدان الباردة مثل السويد فنلندا ليتواينا حين تصل درجات الحرارة الى 13 تحت الصفر ومافوق ؟ وشكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## م شريفة (19 فبراير 2008)

أود الرد على استفسار زميلي أبو خليل الرايق بأنه توجد هناك مواد تضاف الى الزيت حيث تمنعه من التميع الزائد وتمنعة من الجليد مثل مواد Anti Freeze 
هذة المواد تضاف الى الزيت وتحافظ على خواصة عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة .
كما أنة توجد مواد ايضا تضاف الى ماء المبرد المائي ( الرادياتور ) بالسيارة لكي لا يتجمد الماء عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة .


----------



## جمال شلفي (19 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر يالغالي


----------



## مهندس الغربيه (20 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك:77:


----------



## الجناحي (20 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much for the information


----------



## Gear (20 فبراير 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (20 فبراير 2008)

thanks for this importnt information:10:


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (6 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك زميلتنا المهندسه فيفي على هده المعلومات المفيده لكثير من زملائنا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو مخلص (7 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً...


----------



## سعيد العسكري (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 مايو 2008)

جزاكِ الله خير جزاء .

الموضوع رائع ومفيد ويستفاد منه الكثيرين .

نترقب جديدكِ . عاشت الايادي .

تقبلي جزيل الشكر والتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (17 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جاسر (17 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم

موضوع مميز ومفيد


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (18 مايو 2008)

جزيتي خيرا و بارك الله فيكي


----------



## محمد محمد ع الجواد (18 مايو 2008)

م فيفي قال:


> زيت المحرك وأهمية تغييرة
> 
> 
> يشمل تغيير الزيت والفلتر علي إفراغ زيت الموتور القديم واستبداله بزيت جديد بالإضافة إلى استبدال الفلتر بآخر جديد في نفس الوقت . يعتبر تغيير زيت السيارة من أهم الأشياء التي يجب أن تعمل للمحافظة على سيارتك، مع ذلك هنالك خلاف كبير على متى يصبح زيت السيارة قديما ومتى يجب تغييره بزيت جديد، وهناك عدة عوامل تؤثر على ذلك منها الكيفية التي تقود بها سيارتك وعمر الماكينة وحالتها والبيئة التي تقود فيها سيارتك بالإضافة إلى التوقف ومتابعة السير مقابل القيادة على الطرق السريعة .تقترح كتيبات التشغيل تغيير الزيت من (4800) كلم إلى (16000 ) كلم. ولكن من الأفضل تغيير زيت سيارتك ما بين (3000 إلى 5000) كم، في فصل الصيف، ويمكن في الشتاء التغيير كل 6000كم، ونحن ننصحك بهذا نتيجة للظروف المناخية الحارة في المملكة العربية السعودية بشكل خاص ودول الخليج بشكل عام.
> ...


بارك الله فيكي وكثر اله من أمثالك:31:


----------



## محمد محمد ع الجواد (18 مايو 2008)

م فيفي قال:


> زيت المحرك وأهمية تغييرة
> 
> 
> يشمل تغيير الزيت والفلتر علي إفراغ زيت الموتور القديم واستبداله بزيت جديد بالإضافة إلى استبدال الفلتر بآخر جديد في نفس الوقت . يعتبر تغيير زيت السيارة من أهم الأشياء التي يجب أن تعمل للمحافظة على سيارتك، مع ذلك هنالك خلاف كبير على متى يصبح زيت السيارة قديما ومتى يجب تغييره بزيت جديد، وهناك عدة عوامل تؤثر على ذلك منها الكيفية التي تقود بها سيارتك وعمر الماكينة وحالتها والبيئة التي تقود فيها سيارتك بالإضافة إلى التوقف ومتابعة السير مقابل القيادة على الطرق السريعة .تقترح كتيبات التشغيل تغيير الزيت من (4800) كلم إلى (16000 ) كلم. ولكن من الأفضل تغيير زيت سيارتك ما بين (3000 إلى 5000) كم، في فصل الصيف، ويمكن في الشتاء التغيير كل 6000كم، ونحن ننصحك بهذا نتيجة للظروف المناخية الحارة في المملكة العربية السعودية بشكل خاص ودول الخليج بشكل عام.
> ...


الله يجزيك خير عنا وشكرا


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## حذيفه حمدي (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووور


----------



## الفتى الخارق (19 يوليو 2008)

والله لك الاحترام والتقدير واثابك الله على مجهوداتك الرائعة 
وشكرــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ:71::57::d


----------



## م شريفة (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لجميع الزملاء والمشرفين على مروركم الكريم وعلى ردودكم اللطيفة..
لكم مني احترامي وتقديري...


----------



## Fennec82 (26 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير ان شاء الله...


----------



## أبوظافر (27 يوليو 2008)

يسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## abdulla888 (6 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك العافيه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد علاء فتحي (18 أغسطس 2009)

*شكر*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكِ
مهندسة شريفة

معلومات قيمة ومهمة 
فكثير من الناس لايراعي تغيير الزيت والفلتر
وهذل يؤثر على أداء المحرك ، ناهيكِ عن 
العمر الإفتراضي للمحرك.

كما اُحب ان الفت النظر الكريم 
إلى وجود زيوت حديثة وما يعرف الآن بزيوت Synthetic Oils

حيث يتم تغيير الزيت فيها كل 10000 كم.


اشكر لك جهدك ،وجزاكِ الله كل خير.


----------



## عماد09 (20 أغسطس 2009)

thanks for the valueable information


----------



## م/حسين فكرى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع و معلومات قيمة جداا جزاكم الله خيراا و لك من يساهم بموضوعات مفيدة


----------



## سعيد العسكري (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الله يوفقك


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

*ألف شكر على هذه المعلومات و يسلمو*​


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع جميل ومفيد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

